# AutoTrail (VR) Excel



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm currently taking a look around for a smallish van with a garage.

Swift we're very cagey about a new product they have apparently in development so I've started to look elsewhere, and saw this AutoTrail Excel. However, am slightly suspicious that AutoTrail themselves have no mention of them on their website.

Any one know if the "Designed and manufactured in the UK by the leading luxury Motorhome manufacturer 'Auto-Trail VR Ltd'" the same company?

Excel info


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

It's the same company. I don't know what VR stands for but it's always in Auto-Trail's address.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks very much. I'll loiter around their site the next month or so waiting for the brochures to appear.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

b6x said:


> I'm currently taking a look around for a smallish van with a garage.
> 
> Swift we're very cagey about a new product they have apparently in development so I've started to look elsewhere, and saw this AutoTrail Excel. However, am slightly suspicious that AutoTrail themselves have no mention of them on their website.
> 
> ...


Who did you speak to at Swift????Peter.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-48699-.html

Apparently one in development for release in October, but nothing to show for it yet. Not even a name.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

MMM had something about the Auto Trail new van think it will be at the Pickering Show.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The Excel is a Autotrail group (Trigano etc.) product. Leaflets are becoming available.


> It's the same company. I don't know what VR stands for but it's always in Auto-Trail's address.


The VR stands for Van Royce. Van Royce was the make of a luxury range or caravans made by Autotrail. Autotrail pulled out of caravan munfacturing to concentrate on motorhomes.
Look as though it's going to be a nice little van. 8)

The EXCEL is not badged as an Autotrail. If you look at the pics the area above the cab is badged EXCEL where Autotrails show the AUTOTRAIL brand name. The only reference to Autotrail on the Excel is on the rear panel where it shows Excel by Autotrail. 
This is possibly the reason it does not appear on the website'
Prices start around £35k.


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

hi VR stands for Van Royce the old quality caravan manufactures who were once part of the original autotrail as far as i know regards BK


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

.


----------

